# Dutch Citizenship



## RC10 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello,
My grandparents were both born in the Netherlands, immigrated to Canada, and had children - which as I understand it automatically gives them Dutch citizenship, however, it's my step mother who has automatic Dutch citizenship, I am wondering if I am eligible to apply for it in this case?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

It's old but perhaps still relevant. Check at www.ind.nl


----------



## jockmcdock (Jun 11, 2012)

*Applying for Dutch nationality*

Be aware that APPLYing for Dutch nationality (as opposed to receiving it by right) may have ramifications for your Canadian nationality.


----------

